# Starting gymnastics as an adult



## spidersam (Aug 6, 2018)

hey all, I was considering taking gymnastics classes once or twice a month because I’m struggling to learn certain things on my own that my school doesn’t teach. Certain things like handstands, better bridges, backbend kickovers— the beginner stuff. I wish I learned to do a back hand spring when I was younger. I’m going on 25 and never did gymnastics as a kid. YouTube only has gotten me so far.

What are your thoughts? Did anyone have a similar experience, starting gymnastics later in life? Fear is definitely a factor and probably why I’m struggling. It’s not really needed for my style, just a personal goal.


----------



## pdg (Aug 6, 2018)

Do it then.

25 isn't exactly old, you're plenty young enough to have some bounce for when you fall over


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 6, 2018)

You can learn; you might have trouble finding a club that's really interested in a 25 year old beginner...  but your money will still be green enough for someone to work it out.  You might look for a place that teaches parkour or similar stuff...


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 6, 2018)

spidersam said:


> hey all, I was considering taking gymnastics classes once or twice a month because I’m struggling to learn certain things on my own that my school doesn’t teach. Certain things like handstands, better bridges, backbend kickovers— the beginner stuff. I wish I learned to do a back hand spring when I was younger. I’m going on 25 and never did gymnastics as a kid. YouTube only has gotten me so far.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Did anyone have a similar experience, starting gymnastics later in life? Fear is definitely a factor and probably why I’m struggling. It’s not really needed for my style, just a personal goal.


If your body says go for it then by all means add it to your list.


----------



## jobo (Aug 7, 2018)

spidersam said:


> hey all, I was considering taking gymnastics classes once or twice a month because I’m struggling to learn certain things on my own that my school doesn’t teach. Certain things like handstands, better bridges, backbend kickovers— the beginner stuff. I wish I learned to do a back hand spring when I was younger. I’m going on 25 and never did gymnastics as a kid. YouTube only has gotten me so far.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Did anyone have a similar experience, starting gymnastics later in life? Fear is definitely a factor and probably why I’m struggling. It’s not really needed for my style, just a personal goal.


Go for it, it's a lot easier to learn when your young and your body weight is low and your flexibility high, it's takes considerable conditioning as a fully grown adult to do even the simple moves, so by the time you achieve them you will have gained immense physical benefits,

I've just bought some gymnastic rings and dear god, it's extremely difficult to pull off even beginners stuff,my crucifixe will be a long time coming


----------



## spidersam (Aug 7, 2018)

jobo said:


> Go for it, it's a lot easier to learn when your young and your body weight is low and your flexibility high, it's takes considerable conditioning as a fully grown adult to do even the simple moves, so by the time you achieve them you will have gained immense physical benefits,
> 
> I've just bought some gymnastic rings and dear god, it's extremely difficult to pull off even beginners stuff,my crucifixe will be a long time coming



Thanks for the encouragement. I’m glad to see you can relate. I agree. A lot of the “basic” moves require a great amount of strength in addition to flexibility, and it’s bound to be harder starting as an adult. Definitely have a lot of respect for gymnasts. Best of luck with the rings and have fun. I found a gym that starts adult classes up in September. With everyone’s encouragement here so far, I’m excited to try it out and get technical advice


----------

